# Aktuell rund um Fehmarn



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2011)

Moin

bin nächstes Wochenende auf Fehmarn und will da mal ein wenig vom Kleinboot mein Glück versuchen :m
Wir starten bei Burgstaaken. 

Wer war denn in der letzten Zeit mal da und kann mir erzählen auf welchen Tiefen sich die Dorsche und Platte so rumgetrieben haben?

Technik das übliche, bißchen Pilken, bißchen GuFi, bißchen NK auf Platte. 

Bin eigentlich ziemlich erfahren was die ganze Geschichte angeht - nur Fehmarn war halt bisher nie dabei.

Wer also noch einen Geheimtip für mich hat, immer raus damit #6

Ich danke im Voraus!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Da empfehle ich mal den Angelführer Fehmarn vonne Rapsbande. 
War mit dem Büchlein jetzt dreimal mit dem Kleinboot vor der Insel unterwegs und habe an den angegebenen Position die Strukturen am Boden gefunden und meine Fische gefangen. 
Petri!


----------



## BennyO (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Viele Tipps bekommst du schnell in folgendem Forum:

www.fehmarn-angler.net


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

und denk an die makrelen, die werden von den jungs aus burgstaaken jetzt sogar gezielt und in richtig guten größen gefangen(stellnetzen) nicht weit draußen.
aber wo genau weiß ich leider nicht.

gruß


----------



## woern1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Makrelen: im Bereich Staberhuk probieren, entweder noch an der Südküste oder ums Huk rum etwas die Ostküste hoch.

werner


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Ich danke euch schonmal :m

Den Angelführer habe ich mal geordert...

Auch danke für die Tips mit den Makrelen - nun sind die Viecher also echt schon zahlenmäßig ordentlich in der Ostsee vertreten |rolleyes

Falls noch irgendjemand einen Tip hat - immer her damit #6


----------



## vazzquezz (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Falls noch irgendjemand einen Tip hat - immer her damit #6



Man munkelt, die Merline stehen flach dieses Jahr ...

... und werden , wie immer, auf bewährte Köder, z.B. Reisigbesen auf 2/0er Haken gebunden, gefangen ... 



V.


----------



## BennyO (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Das sind genau die richtigen Antworten, die ein "Einsteiger" braucht.

Das AB ist echt zum ko....#q


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Man munkelt, die Merline stehen flach dieses Jahr ...
> 
> ... und werden , wie immer, auf bewährte Köder, z.B. Reisigbesen auf 2/0er Haken gebunden, gefangen ...
> 
> ...



:q #6


----------



## DorschChris (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Benny-Maus beruhige dich mal


----------



## Achim_68 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



BennyO schrieb:


> Das sind genau die richtigen Antworten, die ein "Einsteiger" braucht.
> 
> Das AB ist echt zum ko....#q



Warum so gereizt? 
Der Kollege hat nen Spass gemacht und du gehst ab wie Schmitz' Katze...kein Grund das AB zum Kotzen zu finden, oder?


----------



## BennyO (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Leider bekommen viele User hier, die vernünfige  Fragen stellen, nur noch doofe antworten.
Und das sehe nicht nur ich so.
Wieso sind denn von so vielen tausend angemeldeten Usern nur eine Handvoll aktiv?


----------



## Norbi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



> Wieso sind denn von so vielen tausend angemeldeten Usern nur eine Handvoll aktiv?


Weil die Anderen alle beim kotzen sind. ;-)


----------



## Balticcruiser (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

BennyO, 
Du bist echt klasse! Findest das AB zu ko...., wünschst aber "ein dickes Petri Heil an alle". Wie passt das denn? 

Außerdem glaube ich, dass der "Einsteiger" *Fynn_sh* schon alles verstanden hat. Oder hat er sich beschwert?

Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass DU nur ein Känguru bist (große Sprünge, nichts im Beutel) und angelmäßig so grün hinter den Ohren bist wie 'ne Birke im Mai!

Wenn du alles so zum ko.... findest, dann verpfeif dich doch aus dem AB!

Uns ko..... solche Beiträge wie Deiner auch an!

So, und nun wieder Friede auf Erden und für alle anderen schöne Drills.


----------



## Samdeek (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Joa ich würd sagen mal zurück zum Anfang wie läuft es denn so um Fehmarn?
Bzw war die letzte zeit mal wer beim Staberhuk?
Möchte da selber mal im Oktober rüberdriften frei dem motto Fangen, Filetieren, schonend zurücksetzen.
freu freu freu |wavey:


----------



## kai-aal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Leute,

meint ihr man hat noch ne Chance auf Makrelen rund um das Huk?

Viele Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Hat man :g


----------



## kai-aal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ich werde es dann am Donnerstag oder Freitag mal versuchen.

Viele Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Donnerstag fahre ich evtl. auch, falls du mich siehst, kannst du ja mal winken #h


----------



## kai-aal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,

aber klar doch!! Ich nehme zwei Bier mit...

Ich habe ne Orkney Coastliner.




Bis Donnerstag dann vielleicht!

Kai


----------



## ryboorrro (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

@ kai-aal

nimm dich in Acht vor Zwergi´s  Kühlwasserstrahl.....hihi


----------



## kai-aal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Hi ryboorrro!

Haha!! Ich werde versuchen nicht in sein Heckwasser zu geraten!


----------



## Nordlicht (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Läuft ja wie der Blitz dein Orkney #6
Hoffe du hast noch gut gefangen, ich hatte oben an der Spitze ab 3,30Meter 50er Dorsche |bigeyes

@ robby
ich habe ihn runtergedreht 





Ausbeute


----------



## kai-aal (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,

ich habe auch im sehr flachen Wasser noch ein paar schöne Dorsche bekommen. Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das in so extremen Flachwasser so schöne Dorsche zu bekommen sind, denn eigentlich wollte ich versuchen noch eine Meerforellen zu überlisten.
Mit den Makrelen war ja leider nichts bis auf die eine die ich schon beim ersten Versuch hatte. Insgesamt hatte ich dann um 16.00 Uhr 16 schöne Dorsche (plus etliche Untermaßige) und eine Makrele

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Orkney und für einen 18 PS AB läuft sie auch ganz flott.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder am Huk!

Viele Grüße,

Kai


----------



## ryboorrro (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Läuft ja wie der Blitz dein Orkney #6
> Hoffe du hast noch gut gefangen, ich hatte oben an der Spitze ab 3,30Meter 50er Dorsche |bigeyes
> 
> @ robby
> ...


...schade eigentlich...war immer eine witzige Überraschung für nicht eingeweihte


----------



## ryboorrro (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Läuft ja wie der Blitz dein Orkney #6
> 
> 
> @ robby
> ...


...schade eigentlich...war immer eine witzige Überraschung für nicht eingeweihte


----------



## ryboorrro (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuell rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ robby
> ich habe ihn runtergedreht
> 
> 
> ...


...schade eigentlich...war immer eine witzige Überraschung für nicht eingeweihte


----------

